

RIM to support iPhones, Androids; opens up its secure network - phwd
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/04/03/rim-opens-network.html

======
tdpeterson
Here are more specifics from another article.

"BlackBerry Mobile Fusion includes RIM’s software for managing, securing, and
updating BlackBerry devices as well as tools for managing Android and iOS
devices running RIM’s BlackBerry Fusion Client app. After a 60-day trial, the
software starts at $99 per user, or $4 per user per day, with volume discounts
availabe [sic]." \-
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/briancaulfield/2012/04/03/blackb...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/briancaulfield/2012/04/03/blackberry-
maker-to-manage-iphones-ipads-android-devices/)

This is definitely an interesting strategy, although I seriously wonder if the
same trust that's put into a full Blackberry stack will translate to _just_
some software, regardless of the technology behind it.

~~~
phwd
It wasn't really what I was hoping for but it's a start. My expectations are
for BlackBerry to open their BBM network for other companies.

